# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Mërmëris...

## mondishall

Mërmëris...

Më mirë kështu dua...
Mërmëris...
Veshët e botës shurdhuar
T'i bezdis!

As më parë s'më dëgjuat...
Në klithmë!!!
Zërin humnerash dëbuat
Më vdiqtë!

Unë megjithatë vazhdoj...
Mërmëris...
I gjallë, i vdekur, njëlloj
T'ju bezdis!

--------------------------------------------
Të krijosh domethënë...të krijosh.

----------


## Borix

Teper domethenese!

----------


## mondishall

Te pershendes Borix me  vargje. 

Mendimet e "lira"

Dhe të dua s'i mbledh dot
Mendimet e dala
Diku të përçara
Masakruar e lënë pa zot!

Pranë ju afrohem si fajtor
Oh sa më dhembin!
Po pse më trembin?
Janë timet e jo timet, ato!

Nga mendimet e mia prangosur
Lirinë ju dhashë
Të lira s'i pashë
Kësaj bote-qeli, burgosur!

----------------------------------------------
Të krijosh domethënë...të krijosh.

----------


## riza2008

> Mërmëris...
> 
> Më mirë kështu dua...
> Mërmëris...
> Veshët e botës shurdhuar
> T'i bezdis!
> 
> As më parë s'më dëgjuat...
> Në klithmë!!!
> ...



Pershendetje Mondi per temen e re dhe per kete poezi kaq te bukur.Respekte nga Rizai

----------


## mondishall

Te falenderoj Riza qe i "vjedh" kohes dhe me lexon. Sa mbarova dhe une viziten mengjesore ne sofren tende terheqese.

----------


## Ard

> Unë megjithatë vazhdoj...
> Mërmëris...
> I gjallë, i vdekur, njëlloj
> T'ju bezdis!



Nuk bezdis ti jo. Je kategori fisnikesh.

----------


## Besoja

Urime Mondi!
Natyrisht që më pëlqen krijimtaria tuaj dhe besoj se këtej e tutje tju shohim më shpesh sepse......sepse ke shumë mungesa 'pa arsye'...
Qofsh mirë!

----------


## mondishall

> Nuk bezdis ti jo. Je kategori fisnikesh.


Dhe gjysme e vertete te jete thenia tende Ard, ma ploteson kenaqesine e se teres. Te falenderoj qe le ne mes punet e shumta dhe meresh me temen time.

----------


## mondishall

> Urime Mondi!
> Natyrisht që më pëlqen krijimtaria tuaj dhe besoj se këtej e tutje tju shohim më shpesh sepse......sepse ke shumë mungesa 'pa arsye'...
> Qofsh mirë!


Beso, kam qene nxenes shembullor jo vetem ne mesime po dhe ne mosberje mungesash ne shkolle. Mesimet e forumit i ndjek rregullisht shume here si student me korespodence.
Te falenderoj per pelqimin e vargjeve te mia. 
Si ty dhe Ardin, ju pershendes me vargjet e meposhtme...


Heej, të rinj! (1)

Pardje isha sa ju
Tëpkë, në mos më i ri
Sa them se ai jam un'
Se shpirtin e kam si ai!

Pardje ëndërroja si ju
Tëpkë, në mos më mirë
Dhe sot ëndërroj më shum'
Se kam në shpirt rininë!

Pardje do mbetet pardje
Dhe unë bashkë me të, ai
Po pse ende vazhdoj të ndjej
Atë që ju jetoni tani?


Heej, të rinj! (2)

Sa unë do jeni pasnesër
Tëpkë, në mos më shumë
Se mua ca borxhe më mbetën
Nga koha kur borxhli s'isha unë!

Si unë mos qofshi pasnesër
Pasnesër mos qoft' pardje, as sot
Mos paçi si unë borxh të vjetër
Mos iksha pa e shlyer këtë borxh!

---------------------------------------------
Të krijosh domethënë...të krijosh.

----------


## mondishall

Sa pak mjafton!

Mjafton një lule
Më shumë se fjala
S'mjafton një lutje
Më shum' se e qara.

Mjafton e vërteta
Më shumë se betimi
S'mjafton gënjeshtra
Të humbë besimi.

Sa pak mjaftojnë
Të zgjohet një muzë
Të thonë e çthonë
Që unë s'jam unë!?

Mjafton dhe me kaq
Për të thënë më shumë
Se s'dua në varg
Të vazhdoj pa muzë.

---------------------------------------------
Të krijosh domethënë...të krijosh.

----------


## mondishall

Shkuar skllavit   

Vishmu, çvishmu, siç ke qejf
Shamë, lëvdomë, siç di ti
Shkuar skllavit do më kesh
Gladiator që s'do mëshir!

Më fillo e më mbaro
Me urinë siç e ke ti
Nëse fundit nuk të ngop
Ktheu prapë në fillim!

Çlodhmë, lodhmë, pa mbarim
Vdiqmë, ngjallmë, kryqëzuar
Nëse lart ka Perëndi
Poshtë qenke ti për mua!

---------------------------------------------
Të krijosh domethënë...të krijosh.

----------


## mondishall

Ngujim

Hapësirë e ngujuar kullës së shpirtit
Shpirt i ngujuar kullës së jetës
Jetë e ngujuar kullës së mitit
Mit i ngujuar kullës së gënjeshtrës.

Unë i ngujuar kullës së uni-t
Tjetri i ngujuar kullës së tjetrit
Ne të ngujuar kullës së fundit
Fund' i ngujuar kullës së universit.

---------------------------------------------
Të krijosh domethënë...të krijosh.

----------


## ardita04

urime krijon shume bukur teper domethenese te gjitha nuk do te vecoja asnje me pelqejne te gjitha krijimet qe ke postuar

----------


## mondishall

> urime krijon shume bukur teper domethenese te gjitha nuk do te vecoja asnje me pelqejne te gjitha krijimet qe ke postuar


Te falenderoj ardita04 per leximin dhe pelqimin ne temen time. Meqe jemi ne linje, me thuaj fshehtas ne vesh dhe ndonje verejtje, se prape falenderim ke per te mare nga mua.
Te uroj gjithe te mirat ne jete.

----------


## ardita04

jo jo nuk kam asnje verejtje me te vertete shkruan bukur . 

Te uroj dhe une gjithe te mirat dhe mos u largo se jemi ketu dhe do te te ndjekim gjithmone

----------


## mondishall

Po vjen!

Ajo po vjen, nga dita në ditë
Ne prapë se prapë, të verbër
Të shurdhër, të pakuptimtë
E ndjejmë në mosekzistencë.

I largohemi asaj
Me injorancën tonë historike
E kërkojmë pastaj
Me hipokrizinë tonë biblike.

E çkrijojmë atë
E prapë ajo rikrijohet
Largafër është
Veç pret njeriun, të zgjohet!

---------------------------------------------
Të krijosh domethënë...të krijosh.

----------


## ajzberg

Mondi na dritherove me kete poezi ,pershendetje miku im,mua personalisht me pelqejne te gjitha.



> Po vjen!
> 
> Ajo po vjen, nga dita në ditë
> Ne prapë se prapë, të verbër
> Të shurdhër, të pakuptimtë
> E ndjejmë në mosekzistencë.
> 
> I largohemi asaj
> Me injorancën tonë historike
> ...

----------


## mondishall

> Mondi na dritherove me kete poezi ,pershendetje miku im,mua personalisht me pelqejne te gjitha.


Faleminderit i dashur ajzberg!
Mua me thuaj sa dritherohesha tek e shkruaja. Na ben mire ama kjo lloj dritherime, sikurse dhe te tjerat me te gezueshme.
Perqafime, Mondi

----------


## ajzberg

Do te vije, si dita qe lind 
Telegram s do dergoje
Befas s do kete zile tring
Asgjeja do te na pushtoje..............................Mondi eshte e tmereshme dhe nuk e vashdoj dot.

----------


## Syku

> Ngujim
> 
> Hapësirë e ngujuar kullës së shpirtit
> Shpirt i ngujuar kullës së jetës
> Jetë e ngujuar kullës së mitit
> Mit i ngujuar kullës së gënjeshtrës.
> 
> Unë i ngujuar kullës së uni-t
> Tjetri i ngujuar kullës së tjetrit
> ...


Te pershendes o Mondi me nje "sonet" me te njejten tematike qe une kam shkruar qyshkur.
Duhet luftuar ky problem shekullor qe po na shkund thelle ketej nga veriu i shqiperise.


*Ngujuar*

Rrime ngujuar me kafet e hidhura,
karabinat varun tek kullojne gjak,
brez pas brezi me oxhaqe tfikura,
trim pas trimi me lepurin ne bark.

Pjellen e vet mallkojne ne ngjizje
nenat shpirtshkreta pa drite ne sy,
rubzeza qe nuse, orezeza ne lindje
me djepin mes lotesh e varrin ne gji.

Femijet e padijes me lugeter lozin
kater qosheve te errta te konakut.
Rrezet pirate doçkat sua ngrohin.
U thyhen endrrat ne lugun e harkut.

Gjaku qe derdhet eshte i yni gjak,
o vellezerit e mi, qe po merrni hak.

----------

